# samsung galaxy s3 jelly bean update [demo] gt-i9300



## gasb00st (May 20, 2012)

​
*did it work*

yes1100.00%no00.00%i had a problem whit downloading00.00%


----------



## gasb00st (May 20, 2012)

*offical update for gt-i9300 *

*the offical update demo is here*

*if you have a galaxy tab you may want to read this to *
*http://rootzwiki.com...update-is-here/*

*you don't need root if you have root this whil unroot*

*google now and s voice is working*

*i noticed that widget do not move around automaticly*

*contacts and google maps get force closed*

*how to update*

*this is what you need*

*-- odin http://www.4shared.c...Odin3_v304.html*

*-- firmware http://www.4shared.c...C_NO_MODEM.html *

*-- kies http://samsung.com/n...ftware/KIES/JSP*

*(kies whil install drivers close kies when you start your update)*

*start updating*

*1 unzip everything*

*2 open odin *

*3 choose pda and open your firmware*

*4 turn of your phone and get in download mode (press volume down + power butten + home button)*

*5 conect your phone to your pc *

*6 press start *

*(i recomend you do factory reset and wipe cache)*

*please rate and leave a comment*

*video on youtube (not my video)*










*more screen shots* http://imageshack.us...2081613305.png/

*sorry fore bad english i am dutch*


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I see nobody has been brave enough to do this?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I see nobody has been brave enough to do this?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


There are a few problems with the build. Can't install purchased apps. I'm hearing you can't call a # unless it starts with 0. Contacts & maps FC.

I'll wait for until the basic functions of a phone to work.

Edit: grammar


----------



## gasb00st (May 20, 2012)

there are some bugs but you can just test it out for a few days


----------

